# Otherkins



## Hypno lover (Jan 2, 2013)

My other thread won't let me post on anymore. Until it's fixed I thought we'd start a new one.

I'm thinking of coming out to my family about being an otherkin. They're pretty conservative Christians though and we live in a rather conservative state 

how did you guys come out as a furry or otherkin? 

Please be kind this time. I have Asperger's so require you to be not trolling


----------



## badlands (Jan 2, 2013)

got to be a troll.

gonna get a beer to watch this...


----------



## Zerig (Jan 2, 2013)

Laying it on too thick there, OP.

2/10, it's too obvious now.


----------



## Hypno lover (Jan 2, 2013)

Zerig considering you have seen me abusive messages please don't comment


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jan 2, 2013)

Obvious troll.
Between this and the last thread, it's pretty much just "generic stupid shit that furries say".
Not buying it.


----------



## Hypno lover (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm not trolling. I will happily post pictures of my basket and collar collection. I do think there's something weird about being an otherkin but I can't help it; it's the way I feel.


----------



## Kalmor (Jan 2, 2013)

Your last thread was locked, by a moderator, because the thread was bound to be a shitstorm from the start.


----------



## Percy (Jan 2, 2013)

Hypno lover said:


> I'm not trolling. I will happily post pictures of my basket and collar collection. I do think there's something weird about being an otherkin but I can't help it; it's the way I feel.


If your first thread regarding the subject got locked, why would you even consider making another?


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jan 2, 2013)

When I came out as a furry is was wonderful. 

It was during my high school graduation speech. I ended with the words, " I am a furry. I'm fucking proud. All you people can watch me fuck my dog anytime!!"

I got a standing ovation...people cried. My father hugged me for the first time in my life. He was never so proud. 

I highly recommend it. The dog fucking too. It's healthy for both parties and relieves stress. 

Of course, I come from Venus...this is acceptable there.


----------



## Zerig (Jan 2, 2013)

Hypno lover said:


> I'm not trolling. I will happily post pictures of my basket and collar collection.



Do it.


----------



## Kalmor (Jan 2, 2013)

Oh, and if you post stuff like this around here, you're bound to get mocked. We are not a hugbox.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 2, 2013)

I don't think conservative Christians or people in general are too fond of Otherkin. They'll stab you with pitchforks and call you "pagan"(personal experience!).

On another note I'd rather not have any otherkin tell anybody in real life about it because the result will be pretty similar to ^.


----------



## LemonJayde (Jan 2, 2013)

Hypno lover said:


> so require you to be not trolling


*require*
_require
_
*processing*...

sorry no.
I cannot take you seriously after your last post. You're ruined here, dude.


----------



## Vega (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm starting to think that Hypno is under age.  :I


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm confused though. Aren't trolls supposed to be mean? Or is the essence of a troll that they are lying/insincere? 

Either way this guy is hilarious.


----------



## kyfox (Jan 2, 2013)

I'd say being mocked could possibly be the least of your problems, I'd say if you told anyone what you told us in your other thread, you might be committed to a mental institution. Wanting to live as a dog is dangerous to your health, seeing as you aren't a dog.


----------



## Kosdu (Jan 2, 2013)

This is not the place for such topics.


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 2, 2013)

Hypno lover said:


> My other thread won't let me post on anymore. Until it's fixed I thought we'd start a new one.
> 
> I'm thinking of coming out to my family about being an otherkin. They're pretty conservative Christians though and we live in a rather conservative state



:/ It got locked, the last post even says so

Your family aren't already aware of the Otherkin part? Yikes, I'd say it wasn't worth revealing considering the other stuff you mentioned, conservatard states and families have a habit of not accepting these things




Hypno lover said:


> Please be kind this time. I have Asperger's so require you to be not trolling


101 terrible ways to end a conversation


----------



## Hypno lover (Jan 2, 2013)

Right I thought I'd clear things up

I understand that I may have come across too eager in the other thread. I am not some nutter who wants to shit in the garden and chase the postman. I simply wish to make SOME changes to my life in order to embrace my inner feelings. I didn't realise dog food could fuck you up badly but after you guys said I googled and have decided to not go down that route. Just eat normal foods with 90%+ meat in my diet. 

I DO have a job and intend to keep it. I don't need my bed but obviously I will be using normal bathroom fafacilities constructive critiscm of my lifestyle choice is fine just dont cause drama please


----------



## Tiamat (Jan 2, 2013)

Hypno lover said:


> I am not some nutter who wants to shit in the garden and chase the postman.



Aw and here I thought I'd found a kindred spirit!


----------



## Zenia (Jan 2, 2013)

Hypno lover said:


> My other thread won't let me post on anymore. Until it's fixed I thought we'd start a new one.


Um... it was locked because you wanted it to be locked.


----------



## Kosdu (Jan 2, 2013)

Hypno lover said:


> Right I thought I'd clear things up
> 
> I understand that I may have come across too eager in the other thread. I am not some nutter who wants to shit in the garden and chase the postman. I simply wish to make SOME changes to my life in order to embrace my inner feelings. I didn't realise dog food could fuck you up badly but after you guys said I googled and have decided to not go down that route. Just eat normal foods with 90%+ meat in my diet.
> 
> I DO have a job and intend to keep it. I don't need my bed but obviously I will be using normal bathroom fafacilities constructive critiscm of my lifestyle choice is fine just dont cause drama please



90% meat is not a healthy choice.



As long as you realize that, no matter your soul, you are human. 


For therians, far different from otherkin, meditation is used to help explore feelings from your animal spirit. However, a healthy distinction is made between soul & phsyical being.

If you wish to do as you desire, atleast attempt to do it through a positive and constructive means.


----------



## Zerig (Jan 2, 2013)

Hey OP, if I put peanutbutter on my balls will you lick it off?

EDIT: post 420. BLAZE IT FAGGOTS


----------



## Brazen (Jan 2, 2013)




----------



## Dreaming (Jan 2, 2013)

Hypno lover said:


> I don't need my bed but obviously I will be using normal bathroom



I would recommend at least sleeping on the bed (in whatever positions you please) over sleeping on the floor :c


----------



## LemonJayde (Jan 2, 2013)

OP, we can obviously not control what you do. But please, take our sincere advice:

Your brain is fucked up.


----------



## Zerig (Jan 2, 2013)

Mr. Brazen, do you mean we have fallen victim to a master ruseman?

I sure do feel like a jabroni!


----------



## Hypno lover (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks Kosdu

I have looked into things like that but I don't really have the concentration for meditation though I should try more. I will be taking supplements and having some vegetables since I know where my limits are in terms of health. 


Im doing all of this in the privacy of my own home. I can see how it would be weird if I went along the street like a dog but I won't be


----------



## badlands (Jan 2, 2013)

Brazen said:


>



i was wondering when you would show up...


----------



## Ansitru (Jan 2, 2013)

OP, get out. 
*Out*â€‹, I say.


----------



## Brazen (Jan 2, 2013)

Zerig said:


> Mr. Brazen, do you mean we have fallen victim to a master ruseman?
> 
> I sure do feel like a jabroni!



Sorry, I wasn't clear the first time.






Better?


----------



## Zerig (Jan 2, 2013)

Brazen said:


> Sorry, I wasn't clear the first time.



Aw shucks.

Time to go kill myself.


----------



## Hypno lover (Jan 2, 2013)

Guys don't derail the thread. It's why someone locked it in the first place 


I know what I'm doing will make me happy


----------



## Vega (Jan 2, 2013)

Brazen said:


>


----------



## Brazen (Jan 2, 2013)

Hypno lover said:


> I know what I'm doing will make me happy


----------



## Conker (Jan 2, 2013)

These threads are always a tossup between, "shit troll is shit" and "otherkin are fucking stupid."


----------



## Zerig (Jan 2, 2013)

Hypno lover said:


> I know what I'm doing will make me happy



Don't come crying back here when the strange man who said he would be your "owner" locks you in his rape dungeon for all eternity.

Also, you said you would post pictures, faget.


----------



## badlands (Jan 2, 2013)

Zerig said:


> Don't come crying back here when the strange man who said he would be your "owner" locks you in his rape dungeon for all eternity.



the OP might enjoy it...


----------



## Hypno lover (Jan 2, 2013)

Otherkins are not stupid. I have just as much right to voice my openion without getting abused as any other furry. Why divide our fandom just so you can feel good picking on people YOU feel are weird then get angry when people call furries weird.


----------



## Brazen (Jan 2, 2013)

Hypno lover said:


> Otherkins are not stupid. I have just as much right to voice my openion without getting abused as any other furry. Why divide our fandom just so you can feel good picking on people YOU feel are weird then get angry when people call furries weird.


----------



## Conker (Jan 2, 2013)

Hypno lover said:


> Otherkins are not stupid.


Yes they are.


----------



## Hypno lover (Jan 2, 2013)

Brazen please stop it's becoming abusive now


----------



## Taralack (Jan 2, 2013)

Hypno lover said:


> Otherkins are not stupid. I have just as much right to voice my openion without getting abused as any other furry. Why divide our fandom just so you can feel good picking on people YOU feel are weird then get angry when people call furries weird.



You've come to the wrong forum buddy. If you go to a forum specifically for otherkin they might welcome you with open arms there. (no guarantee) 

FAF powers the internet hate machine.


----------



## Zerig (Jan 2, 2013)

Hypno lover said:


> Why divide our fandom just so you can feel good picking on people YOU feel are weird then get angry when people call furries weird.



But the majority of this forum are the ones that call furries weird in the first place.


----------



## Brazen (Jan 2, 2013)

Hypno lover said:


> Brazen please stop it's becoming abusive now


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 2, 2013)

Dude...
Quit the trolling. As much as this place riles me sometimes, I can say NO ONE here was born fucking yesterday. Maybe you were, but not the rest of us.

Brazen is right.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 2, 2013)

Relevant
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dh402owua4o


----------



## Hypno lover (Jan 2, 2013)

Conker said:


> Yes they are.



You are so close minded I am so annoyed with you

If we were trying to change our bodies then that is stupid. But I am not i just want to act like the animal I know I should have been born as


----------



## LemonJayde (Jan 2, 2013)

Hypno lover said:


> Brazen please stop it's becoming abusive now


Gaiz he should be a mod :v


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jan 2, 2013)

Hypno lover said:


> Brazen please stop it's becoming abusive now



That's almost sig worthy. Almost.


----------



## Conker (Jan 2, 2013)

Hypno lover said:


> You are so close minded I am so annoyed with you
> 
> If we were trying to change our bodies then that is stupid. But I am not i just want to act like the animal I know I should have been born as


How dare you judge people that want to change their bodies. They have every right to alter their bodies as they see fit, yet you're telling them they can't.

The fuck is wrong with you. Stop being so close minded.

Otherkin are still stupid.


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 2, 2013)

Hypno lover said:


> I have just as much right to voice my openion without getting abused as any other furry. Why divide our fandom just so you can feel good picking on people YOU feel are weird then get angry when people call furries weird.



FAF is vocally critical about pretty much everything, including especially Furries. It's not a matter of hating Otherkins, it's a matter of hating anything that moves because life sucks

Besides, FAF are usually the ones calling Furries out as weird


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 2, 2013)

Lol wut
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dh402owua4o


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jan 2, 2013)

It's been awhile since we've gotten 23 users on a thread all at once. 

Tell us more about Otherkin, OP.


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 2, 2013)

Run away and join the Assassin order, problem solved.


----------



## Tiamat (Jan 2, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> It's been awhile since we've gotten 23 users on a thread all at once.
> 
> Tell us more about Otherkin, OP.



I'm afraid he's been silenced.


----------



## Percy (Jan 2, 2013)

Well, the guy got banned now. I guess he learned his lesson?


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 2, 2013)

I see, he was banned DAMN fast.


----------



## Delta Fox (Jan 2, 2013)

God dammit they banned him


----------



## Conker (Jan 2, 2013)

Delta Fox said:


> God dammit they banned him


Well, this was fun while it lasted.


----------



## Zerig (Jan 2, 2013)

>otherkin


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6h2TEguVHjw


----------



## Symlus (Jan 2, 2013)

Well, that's over. Back to our regular daily schedule!


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 2, 2013)

Delta Fox said:


> God dammit they banned him



Hella quick too. Thread is next, I suppose.


----------



## Recel (Jan 2, 2013)

Why was he banned? You mods take away all the fun from me. You mean bastards! I'm going to go and cry now.


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 2, 2013)

It wasn't eversleep was it? I don't even know what to think anymore =(


----------



## Day Coydog (Jan 2, 2013)

Brazen said:


>


Dammit, Brazen, you know, when ever you post crap like this I HAVE to read it... that was 3 minutes of my life gone... and there are 2 spelling errors on the 3rd to last line.




Hypno lover said:


> Brazen please stop it's becoming abusive now





Butterflygoddess said:


> That's almost sig worthy. Almost.


Called it!


----------



## Zerig (Jan 2, 2013)

Delta Fox said:


> God dammit they banned him



Why do mods hate fun?


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 2, 2013)

Dreaming said:


> It wasn't eversleep was it? I don't even know what to think anymore =(



Was actually just thinking that. He has a ton of alts.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 2, 2013)

Fun is against the rules, yo


----------



## Kalmor (Jan 2, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Was actually just thinking that. He has a ton of alts.


We should look for the clues he normally leaves.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jan 2, 2013)

Tiamat said:


> I'm afraid he's been silenced.




:C There goes a funny setup...


----------



## LemonJayde (Jan 2, 2013)

Raptros said:


> We should look for the clues he normally leaves.


It's time to be super sleuths


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 2, 2013)

Is it ok to post just reaction images now or what?
I did it once and got an infraction yet see it all the time :/


----------



## LemonJayde (Jan 2, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> Is it ok to post just reaction images now or what?
> I did it once and got an infraction yet see it all the time :/


You should be fine, the thread is recent.


----------



## Tigercougar (Jan 2, 2013)

So what's the verdict, fellas? Funny? Obnoxious? Stupid?


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jan 2, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> Is it ok to post just reaction images now or what?
> I did it once and got an infraction yet see it all the time :/



I remember you mentioned that a while ago. That's why I stopped doing those. 

>.> Have things changed?


----------



## TreacleFox (Jan 2, 2013)

FaF is dicks.


----------



## Percy (Jan 2, 2013)

TreacleFox said:


> FaF is dicks.


Pretty much

Though yeah, this thread got a lot less exciting now that OP got banned.


----------



## Nova Roma (Jan 2, 2013)

I like how there's 9 users browsing the thread still. As though wishing the OP would return


----------



## kyfox (Jan 2, 2013)

Nova Roma said:


> I like how there's 9 users browsing the thread still. As though wishing the OP would return


Very much so.


----------



## Saga (Jan 2, 2013)

We warned her about posting otherkin/therian threads, but she didn't listen...
Now she's banned.
EDIT: Found that it only took *2 hours *from join date(+time) to banned.


----------



## badlands (Jan 2, 2013)

Tigercougar said:


> So what's the verdict, fellas? Funny? Obnoxious? Stupid?



all three


----------



## thebronychip (Jan 2, 2013)

cyanogen said:


> We warned her about posting otherkin/therian threads, but she didn't listen...
> Now she's banned.
> EDIT: Found that it only took *2 hours *from join date(+time) to banned.


only 2? i could of sworn it was longer then that


----------



## Saga (Jan 2, 2013)

thebronychip said:


> only 2? i could of sworn it was longer then that


 From 4 something to 6:20.


----------



## BioWulf (Jan 2, 2013)

Well that was interesting! XD


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jan 2, 2013)

cyanogen said:


> We warned her about posting otherkin/therian threads, but she didn't listen...
> Now she's banned.
> EDIT: Found that it only took *2 hours *from join date(+time) to banned.



It wasn't for that.

Saying you want your thread closed, then coming over starting a new thread and going "oh I started a new thread because they closed my post, I can't post in it for some reason" gets an obvious troll ban.


----------



## Saga (Jan 2, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> It wasn't for that.
> 
> Saying you want your thread closed, then coming over starting a new thread and going "oh I started a new thread because they closed my post, I can't post in it for some reason" gets an obvious troll ban.


My troll sensors must be broken. :V
The more you know


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 2, 2013)

Most entertaining day of faf in a while, as strange as it may have been


----------



## BioWulf (Jan 2, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Most entertaining day of faf in a while.


I agree xD
It was pretty interesting


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 2, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Most entertaining day of faf in a while, as strange as it may have been


The second I see a title like* Want to Live as a dog*. I think "I can't wait to see everyone tear that dingus apart. It's going to be a good night."


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jan 2, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> The second I see a title like* Want to Live as a dog*. I think "I can't wait to see everyone tear that dingus apart. It's going to be a good night."



You have to be careful with some titles like that. Esp. in the rants and raves section. 

People are very clever about tricky titles nowadays.


----------



## Tignatious (Jan 2, 2013)

I don't know whether to kiss the mod who banned the OP, or shake my fist at them.

That was the best laugh I've had all day.


----------



## Kalmor (Jan 2, 2013)

We should just unban the OP just to laugh at him more.


----------



## Recel (Jan 2, 2013)

Raptros said:


> We should just unban the OP just to laugh at him more.



While that would be fun, I think it says a lot about FAFs "fun meter" when everyone suddenly wants such a person back.
Where did all the good threads went? Where's all the drama? The heated arguments? The interesting stories? WHAT THE HELL HAPPENED HERE?


----------



## Percy (Jan 2, 2013)

Recel said:


> While that would be fun, I think it says a lot about FAFs "fun meter" when everyone suddenly wants such a person back.
> Where did all the good threads went? Where's all the drama? The heated arguments? The interesting stories? WHAT THE HELL HAPPENED HERE?


We've gone soft.


----------



## Kosdu (Jan 2, 2013)

Percy said:


> We've gone soft.



You need more yiff.


----------



## Percy (Jan 2, 2013)

Kosdu said:


> You need more yiff.


As long as it doesn't deal with otherkin.


----------



## Retro (Jan 2, 2013)




----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Jan 2, 2013)

Dammit, why can't I ever get to the interesting threads before they get locked/the guy gets banned? I'm either watching videos on youtube or outside stargazing through the telescope when they pop up. 

I swear I've never laughed at anything that hard in my life before I stumbled upon this thread and the now locked "Want to start living as a dog" thread. Anyone else wonder if the late "Hypno lover" is lurking this thread as we speak, shaking with anger? As I write this there is currently 1 guest in the thread.


----------



## Day Coydog (Jan 2, 2013)

Retro said:


>


Whooaaa... i was staring at that gif for like 5 mins.


----------



## Poison Jam (Jan 2, 2013)

People like the OP should be castrated


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jan 2, 2013)

Poison Jam said:


> People like the OP should be castrated



Well, that's a little harsh. It's not even spring yet.


----------



## Percy (Jan 2, 2013)

Poison Jam said:


> People like the OP should be castrated


Woah there, that's taking things too far.


----------



## Tigercougar (Jan 2, 2013)

Poison Jam said:


> People like the OP should be castrated



Uh oh, e-thug alert.


----------



## Saga (Jan 2, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> That's almost sig worthy. Almost.


 I thought it was sig worthy.
Quite indeed.


----------



## Percy (Jan 3, 2013)

cyanogen said:


> I thought it was sig worthy.
> Quite indeed.


Pretty much everything OP said was sigworthy.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jan 3, 2013)

Poison Jam said:


> People like the OP should be castrated



You should stop talking to yourself.


----------

